
Valleywag changed my life – for the better - steven
https://backchannel.com/how-valleywag-changed-my-life-ba24ed2537e1#.krh1zak70
======
exstudent2
Already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12049726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12049726)

\--

It's extremely disingenuous to compare a light hearted puff piece about the
costliness of SF with being _outed_ by Valleywag.

> I think that this case sets a chilling precedent for the future of a free
> press in the United States.

The press (and Gawker in particular) have in recent years actively engaged in
witch hunts that shut down freedom of speech by leveraging their power against
individuals. That's far more chilling than being sued for publishing someone's
private sex tape.

------
Red_Tarsius
(Repost from previous thread)

The first paragraph defends the Gawker media bully under the misunderstood
"free speech" umbrella. What about the right to privacy?

Other than that, this is quite a poor article. There's nothing to learn from
it or enjoy. The title is a clickbait to a non story.

> _That’s why I have no desire to sue Nick Denton. Hell, if I see him, I’ll
> buy him a drink._

People shouldn't be forced to forgive evil. Maybe the author wouldn't be so
chill if those same journalists exploited intimate details of his life for
public mockery.

------
frik
R.I.P. Valleywag, 2006-2015

[http://valleywag.gawker.com/r-i-p-
valleywag-2006-2015-175041...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/r-i-p-
valleywag-2006-2015-1750419908)

